# Trunk release fix for FOB



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here you go:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Austin9991 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release.html



I guess now I have to call a dealership and have them believe this is a problem and not that I shouldn't carry my keys with me!!! this did happen more with my 2011 LS than it seems to be happening with my 2012 Eco. Last night when someone noticed my trunk open my entire family came running out to see if someone broke into my car! They were quite: huh when I told them about the sensitive FOB. I am about the only one in my family that does not have time all day to get stuff like this fixed. Esp if this happened b4. Really hasn't been much of an issue till last night!


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

They have another update. I was advised by the dealer that they are no longer installing the 2 shot trunk module. They are reprogramming the bcm to require a full 2 second press of the button rather than the super short 200ms press that was required before. 

I was also advised the new program is standard on all 14s.

I always keep my keys in my pocket and constantly bending down and have not had my trunk pop open on my 14. Wife's 13 Malibu is another story though.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

woohoo for 14 already having the fix! I feel so late to the Cruze game with a new model :uhh:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dsmskyline said:


> They have another update. I was advised by the dealer that they are no longer installing the 2 shot trunk module. They are reprogramming the bcm to require a full 2 second press of the button rather than the super short 200ms press that was required before.
> 
> I was also advised the new program is standard on all 14s.
> 
> I always keep my keys in my pocket and constantly bending down and have not had my trunk pop open on my 14. Wife's 13 Malibu is another story though.


Much better solution.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

dsmskyline said:


> They have another update. I was advised by the dealer that they are no longer installing the 2 shot trunk module. They are reprogramming the bcm to require a full 2 second press of the button rather than the super short 200ms press that was required before.
> 
> I was also advised the new program is standard on all 14s.
> 
> I always keep my keys in my pocket and constantly bending down and have not had my trunk pop open on my 14. Wife's 13 Malibu is another story though.




Yes this is true mine was updated when they rebuilt my transmission


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I drive a 2014 and had the two shot trunk release job done recently. Works well so far. Bears having the trunk open constantly!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Joegonzales22 said:


> I drive a 2014 and had the two shot trunk release job done recently. Works well so far. Bears having the trunk open constantly!




Did you ask for them to install?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a 14, and it does require you to hold the button for 2 seconds, but I have still had it ghost open at work a few times. I am going to ask them to install the 2 shot relay.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dhpnet said:


> I have a 14, and it does require you to hold the button for 2 seconds, but I have still had it ghost open at work a few times. I am going to ask them to install the 2 shot relay.





Patman said:


> I guess now I have to call a dealership and have them believe this is a problem and not that I shouldn't carry my keys with me!!! this did happen more with my 2011 LS than it seems to be happening with my 2012 Eco. Last night when someone noticed my trunk open my entire family came running out to see if someone broke into my car! They were quite: huh when I told them about the sensitive FOB. I am about the only one in my family that does not have time all day to get stuff like this fixed. Esp if this happened b4. Really hasn't been much of an issue till last night!


Hey all,

Please let me know if your dealerships were able to look into this further and create a resolution. They should be able to fix this right up for you both! We appreciate any feedback .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

2011-2013 still require the two-shot relay. For 2014 models, the fix is to reprogram the BCM to require a full second (as opposed to 200millisecond) press of the button in order to open the trunk. Models built prior to 2/28/14 are programmed at 200ms and must be reprogrammed if you desire the longer press. Models built after 2/28/14 were built with the new BCM software already installed.

Selling dealer told me several months ago that GM did not want any two-shot relays installed on the 2014 Cruze, and that another fix was in development. Today while at my local dealer for my third service, I had the BCM reprogrammed for the long-press. They said that the new software was made available as of April 29.

BCM Reprogramming for Unwanted Trunk Opening


----------

